# yayy just signed up :)



## robinbby

heya guys! lol i don't really know what to say.. i'm a newbie :blush: soooo my names robin xD me and my partner just recently decided to start trying for our first child :) so as you can imagine, it's a pretty exciting time for us! i had my implanon removed just over a month ago... so fingers crossed that i'll get a BFP soon :D


----------



## amygwen

Hello, welcome :hi:

Good luck, crossing my fingers you get a :bfp:


----------



## robinbby

hey amy :)
thanks so much! i can't wait to test on the 11th!! lol


----------



## amygwen

robinbby said:


> hey amy :)
> thanks so much! i can't wait to test on the 11th!! lol

Yaaaay! :happydance:
I bet it feels like forever away for you, huh?

I'll be keeping an eye out for you, fingers crossed!!


----------



## robinbby

omg yes! the waiting is horrible.. it's gonna be a looooonggg couple of weeks hehe. but really really REALLY excited :) dw, i'm sure i'll let the whole world know once i get a BFP haha!!!


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flower: xx


----------



## robinbby

hey there :D thanks so much! only signed up a couple of hours ago & i think im addicted already lol xx


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## robinbby

angel2010 said:


> Welcome!

thankyouuu!! :D :D


----------



## angel2010

robinbby said:


> hey there :D thanks so much! only signed up a couple of hours ago & i think im addicted already lol xx

Doesn't take long:haha:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Mb6347

i'm new too! I can't figure out how to start a new Thread??


----------



## robinbby

angel2010 said:


> robinbby said:
> 
> 
> hey there :D thanks so much! only signed up a couple of hours ago & i think im addicted already lol xx
> 
> Doesn't take long:haha:Click to expand...


haha yeah i noticed! gah im gonna be on the computer all night now haha


----------



## angel2010

robinbby said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinbby said:
> 
> 
> hey there :D thanks so much! only signed up a couple of hours ago & i think im addicted already lol xx
> 
> Doesn't take long:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha yeah i noticed! gah im gonna be on the computer all night now hahaClick to expand...

It is ok now, but doesn't really work so well once baby is here:coffee:


----------



## angel2010

Mb6347 said:


> i'm new too! I can't figure out how to start a new Thread??

Welcome! Look on the left side of the introduce yourself page kind of toward the top but under User Cp. Hope that made sense.


----------



## robinbby

Mb6347 said:


> i'm new too! I can't figure out how to start a new Thread??

hiiii :) im still a little rusty... but try clicking on 'welcome to babyandbump' at the top of the page, then pick a category that you want to write in, and at the bottom there should be a link that says post thread. im not 100% sure tho, still working out how to use it myself :)


----------



## robinbby

angel2010 said:


> robinbby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinbby said:
> 
> 
> hey there :D thanks so much! only signed up a couple of hours ago & i think im addicted already lol xx
> 
> Doesn't take long:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha yeah i noticed! gah im gonna be on the computer all night now hahaClick to expand...
> 
> It is ok now, but doesn't really work so well once baby is here:coffee:Click to expand...

haha yeah i doubt that when he/she comes i'll have any time to be sitting at the computer playing around lol but it's great for now :D


----------



## angel2010

robinbby said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinbby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinbby said:
> 
> 
> hey there :D thanks so much! only signed up a couple of hours ago & i think im addicted already lol xx
> 
> Doesn't take long:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha yeah i noticed! gah im gonna be on the computer all night now hahaClick to expand...
> 
> It is ok now, but doesn't really work so well once baby is here:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah i doubt that when he/she comes i'll have any time to be sitting at the computer playing around lol but it's great for now :DClick to expand...

No, I am sure that like me you will still find time. But between BnB and baby, there is no time for housework:haha:


----------



## robinbby

angel2010 said:


> robinbby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinbby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinbby said:
> 
> 
> hey there :D thanks so much! only signed up a couple of hours ago & i think im addicted already lol xx
> 
> Doesn't take long:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha yeah i noticed! gah im gonna be on the computer all night now hahaClick to expand...
> 
> It is ok now, but doesn't really work so well once baby is here:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah i doubt that when he/she comes i'll have any time to be sitting at the computer playing around lol but it's great for now :DClick to expand...
> 
> No, I am sure that like me you will still find time. But between BnB and baby, there is no time for housework:haha:Click to expand...

ooooo i like the sounds of that :D no housework would be awesome! dishes are the worsttt!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi: Love your name, it's beeyootiful! :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

*Welcome to BnB  *


----------



## SoyLatte

welcome!


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## robinbby

robinator said:


> Hi! :hi: Love your name, it's beeyootiful! :haha:

omggg i love your name too! pitty robin isn't my real name... just my nickname hehe.


----------



## 2011Excited

Welcome :) FX for a BFP!!!


----------



## robinbby

2011Excited said:


> Welcome :) FX for a BFP!!!

thanks so much!! :D


----------



## TwilightAgain

:hi: wecome to BnB! :flow:

Good luck :dust::dust:


----------



## v2007

:howdy:

Welcome. 

V xxx


----------



## Lover

:hi: Welcome to BnB! Hope you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## StarrySkies

:wave: Welcome and Good Luck :flower:
x


----------



## MrsGemmaRose

Welcome :D hope all turns out well for you :flower:


----------



## Charlie_x

Welcome to the site :D


----------



## babymagic1

hello everyone i have just signed up today 
i am expecting my first child and i am 15 weeks preg and i am due in dec i am hoping to make some buddies and have people to chat to


----------



## angel2010

babymagic1 said:


> hello everyone i have just signed up today
> i am expecting my first child and i am 15 weeks preg and i am due in dec i am hoping to make some buddies and have people to chat to

Welcome!


----------



## babymagic1

angel2010 said:


> babymagic1 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone i have just signed up today
> i am expecting my first child and i am 15 weeks preg and i am due in dec i am hoping to make some buddies and have people to chat to
> 
> Welcome!Click to expand...

thank you x


----------



## robinbby

thanks so much everyone!! xxxxx


----------



## jenniferannex

hiya welcome to BnB :wave: x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:flow: Hello & Welcome :wave:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## Swift

Welcome :)


----------



## barbieann

Welcome and Lots of baby dust :)


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/poohwelcome3.gif


----------

